#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > China, Korea, Japan, Hong Kong and Macau Travel Forum >  >  Hong Kong trip - where to stay?

## nidhogg

So, work will be taking me to Hong Kong next month.  Gonna stop over a few days after that.

So, for work I will be staying in the Hyatt Regency, Sha Tin (Work booked it, near to where the meetings will be held).  Think that is the old, so called New territories?

For the extra few days - stay there or move to Hong Kong Island (mainly after a bit of eating and sightseeing)?.

If go to Hong Kong island - decent hotel recommendations in the best area to stay (or even just the area you recommend) ?.

First time to HK, so any advice welcome.

Many thanks.

----------


## Begbie

No problem

----------


## Pragmatic

'Man Fuk Rd' in Kowloon. Genuine location. If it's too far out then just go and have your picture taken next to the street sign.   :Smile:

----------


## katie23

Are you going with your Mrs? If yes, she might want to stay near the shops/ establishments. If so, I would recommend somewhere near Tsim Sha Tsui (TST). New Territories is quiet and a bit far from the city center - not much to see or do (but good for expats & those raising kids, as rents are cheaper there).

For night life & mongering, I've heard that Wan Chai(?) is the place...heh  :Smile:

----------


## Dillinger

Wanchai 88 Hotel
Swanky with super comfy bed, electric curtains and no complaints when you take a couple of friends back


It was only a couple of thousand baht a night, i see thats risen now but a lovely room and  not far from the subway.
Loads to do nearby and not too close to the nightlife but not too far away either. :Smile: 
Nice rooftop restaurants overlooking the harbour and racecourse close too , and some markets if tgats your thing.

Room view














Happy Valley racecource












World cup Brazil vs Italy.... oops I mean Mexico :Smile: 


Stay out of bars with curtains, you will get rinsed!!


This place is good, full of young Flippas :Wink:

----------


## Pragmatic

How many bald men does it take to fill a bar?

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^Loads of Brits in HK.

----------


## katie23

Looks like Dill has the latest info re: HK, including Wan Chai  :Wink: 

I found the New Territories peaceful, and there's a nice university there (forgot the name but I explored that campus). But some ppl may find the place too quiet or boring.

----------


## nidhogg

Hmm.  Not sure I am going to find it that much different from Singapore.  

No mongering Katie - and I am not sure a British theme pub is going to offer much attraction!

Looks at the moment as though HK Island central district might be the place.

Strange thing is, I have not been to HK in 30 years of living an Asia - now I got two trips booked this year.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

> I found the New Territories peaceful, and there's a nice university there (forgot the name but I explored that campus). But some ppl may find the place too quiet or boring.


Wife and I enjoyed spending a day in the NT, but that was plenty.

----------


## Dillinger

> Looks like Dill has the latest info re: HK


Punty was there last, 

You'd be better off sleeping in a cardboard box on the street to where he stayed though :Smile:

----------


## HuangLao

> ^Loads of Brits in HK.



Loads of Chinese, as well....

----------


## cyrille

> Hmm.  Not sure I am going to find it that much different from Singapore.


As others have noted, it’s waay more fun and interesting than Singapore.

----------


## Switch

It rained a lot last time I was there. HK Chinese with umbrellas can seriously damage your eyesight.

----------


## HuangLao

> As others have noted, it’s waay more fun and interesting than Singapore.



Not even comparable.

----------


## Switch

> Not even comparable.


Fuck off Jeff you no mark suppository.

----------


## tomcat

...we stayed at the Park Hyatt on our last visit: excellent room with a view of the harbor, near urban transport, shopping and the ferry to Kowloon: highly recommended...

----------


## Chittychangchang

> As others have noted, it’s waay more fun and interesting than Singapore.


But Singapore is your first choice?

----------


## Dillinger

> Looks at the moment as though HK Island central district might be the place.


 stay in a couple of hotels, one on the mainland, one on the island

----------


## cyrille

I was at Novotel Nathan Rd. on my last visit.

Smallish rooms but top drawer breakfast buffet.

A ferry trip to Lamma Island is a great way to get away from the crowds.

Thicky...your digs need to make sense to work.

Hope you can do better this week.

You can’t do any worse than your ‘vindaloo’ belly flop.

I believe in you.

 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Latindancer

> Punty was there last, 
> 
> You'd be better off sleeping in a cardboard box on the street to where he stayed though


About 30  years ago, I stayed in a place and when I opened the grimy window, there was another building only about 2 metres away, with a very dark space in between them.

Great Indian food in Chungking Mansions then.

----------


## nidhogg

> Loads of Chinese, as well....


Stereotypically racist.  Unsurprising given the [monofocal] source.

Need to expose to real world more.

----------


## AntRobertson

Wish I could remember the name of the place I stayed when I went for the HK 7's specifically so I could warn against it but it was so diabolically shit I must've erased it from me memory banks.

Good times other than that though. Love HK and that tournament is amazing.

----------


## taxexile

Look no further than The Nathan Hotel, on Nathan Road in Kowloon.

----------


## Dillinger

^ trying to think why that rings a bell

----------


## Dillinger

^ aah thats where Pat's Chunking Mansions is :Smile: 

 Nice hotel and location Tax, just 1 mile from  Marco Polo where i stayed around this time last year and is right on the harbour.
The Langham is a nice one there too, Nid

Last years hk thread 
https://teakdoor.com/members-only/177...kong-pics.html (Hong Kong pics)
Which needs moving from members mods if you want

----------


## reinvented

https://www.lankwaifonghotel.com.hk/

stayed her with work last year and was very impressed
5 minutes walk to central, 10 minutes to Lan Kwai Fong bars
just near that mid level escalator 

rooms small but very good

----------


## kmart

Will be staying at the "Humphrey's Hotel" in Tsim Cha Tsui district for a few days later this weekend. Anyone stayed here before? Planning a few trips, including Disneyland for the boy's BD. Any tips if you got 'em..

----------

